# Jim Brooks Tribute - Gathering of Eagles



## drgondog (Jul 13, 2008)

Gray Eagles Foundation <http://www.grayeagles.org/video.htm> 

This video from Gathering of Eagles last year is a tribute from his grand son and daughter.. it is a worthwhile 'see'.

I just talked to Jim last month to see how he was doing since Martha passed away - and he is as sharp as he ever was.


----------



## Bigxiko (Jul 14, 2008)

really great video drgondog
i loved to watch it
it is really a good video
great post!!!!


----------



## seesul (Jul 14, 2008)

i´m happy i´m in touch with chris woods as he´s keeping me informed about progress of his document.the hardest thing on it is to get money for producing it...
i posted the link at http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/aviation/lt-jimmy-brooks-story-10853.html
good to hear jim is in good condition!


----------



## drgondog (Jul 14, 2008)

seesul said:


> i´m happy i´m in touch with chris woods as he´s keeping me informed about progress of his document.the hardest thing on it is to get money for producing it...
> i posted the link at http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/aviation/lt-jimmy-brooks-story-10853.html
> good to hear jim is in good condition!



Thanks Seesul - I'm sorry I missed that link earlier.


----------



## seesul (Jul 14, 2008)

No problem, also thanks to you more people know about Jim and Chris, and that´s good. Thanks!


----------

